# Rabbit peeing in dog bed!



## MandyMarieB (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello friends! Since my last post, I found out that Meeko is... well... a boy! He dropped rather late, but one afternoon I was trying to clip his nails (something he hates!) and noticed... furry little balls! Still having trouble remembering to call him a he, bless his heart.

But the fact that he is male makes this problem make a little more sense, though I still need a solution regardless. Meeko and Chief, my beagle, get along very well. They spend their day together with me in my office (I work from home). But while Meeko is litterbox trained, he INSISTS on peeing/pooping in the dog's bed. I'm certain it's a marking/territory issue, but it doesn't make it any less irritating. Especially when I wash the blankets, put them back into the bed, and then five minutes later he's done it again. He loves rearranging the blankets... and then peeing in them. I've given him his own blankets in his hutch to rearrange, but he pays them absolutely no attention. When he does it, I promptly stick his nose in it and put him in his hutch, and if he poops, I toss them into his litterbox so he knows where they are SUPPOSED to go. (And he does, as like I said, he is litterbox trained and really doesn't go anywhere else but there and the bed!) But nothing seems to help.

He is not fixed, and I know that would probably help somewhat, though I doubt it would end the problem completely. But I'm single and living alone and recently lost a client due to retirement, so at the moment I can only afford my bills and groceries for myself, the dog, rabbit, and two gerbils. Much as I want to get him fixed, it just isn't happening right now. 

So I was wondering if anyone had any ideas. I'm sure others have had this issue, and I'm anxious to know what you've tried, and what works for you. It's not fair to my poor dog that I have to take his blankets away because the rabbit has peed in them... and I don't want to keep Meeko locked up because he does it. But I just have no idea how to stop this from happening. :bawl:


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 13, 2015)

Get him fixed.
If you wont get him fixed then until he can learn not to pee elsewhere he doesn't get time out of his cage near these objects and his freedom needs to be restricted.


----------



## stevesmum (Apr 13, 2015)

I agree, you need to get him neutered. And please don't stick his nose in it, that's just mean. Rabbits don't even understand that kind of discipline like dogs do (mind you I wouldnt stick a dogs face in it either).


----------



## rebeccabrade (Apr 13, 2015)

My bunbun looks just like yours, and is doing the same thing. It started with the dog bed...and now its my stuff. My blanket on the couch, my bed. I know its a dominance thing, I was planning on restricting freedom and putting dedicated effort into potty training. Multiple litter boxes, really restricted access to the house (she was free roaming during play time). I've never trained a rabbit before...anyone have any other tips?


----------



## rebeccabrade (Apr 13, 2015)

I know getting her fixed will help, but here there is only one option for bunny spaying and it is EXPENSIVE.


----------

